# Why People Are Prepping



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

back in the ussa the extended pravda dance


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

the old cuban guy nails it at around 7:40..............."you people don't know what freedom is......because you have never lost it"..........we are soon going to find out........


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Any Certified Financial Planner (CFP) worth hiring will tell you that the 1st step to financial security is an Emergency Fund, capable of covering 6 months of living expenses.

Six months of real Emergency Supplies is also a reasonable stockpile, in the event of a worst case scenario.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Any Certified Financial Planner (CFP) worth hiring will tell you that the 1st step to financial security is an Emergency Fund, capable of covering 6 months of living expenses.


Maybe the US government needs to hire a CFP.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Come what may... Macbeth


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Gians said:


> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."


That's great, but... meanwhile back in D.C.



> CNSNews.com: "Madam Speaker, where specifically does the Constitution grant Congress the authority to enact an individual health insurance mandate?
> 
> Pelosi: "Are you serious? Are you serious?"
> 
> ...


These are the people that the left sends to Congress, and clearly, they DO NOT CARE... Not about us, not about the constitution, and not about the safety and well being of our nation.

Now Nancy may have lost her job as Speaker (a single tear rolls down my cheek) but that idiot was re-elected in possibly the most gerrymandered district in the Lame State of Kommiefornia, and so was that other idiot Harry Reid thanks to his union cronies bussing in the votes.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Dakine said:


> That's great, but... meanwhile back in D.C.
> 
> These are the people that the left sends to Congress, and clearly, they DO NOT CARE... Not about us, not about the constitution, and not about the safety and well being of our nation.
> 
> Now Nancy may have lost her job as Speaker (a single tear rolls down my cheek) but that idiot was re-elected in possibly the most gerrymandered district in the Lame State of Kommiefornia, and so was that other idiot Harry Reid thanks to his union cronies bussing in the votes.


That's great, but... meanwhile...all politicians suck.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Gians said:


> That's great, but... meanwhile...all politicians suck.


Indeed. I'd like to put up an argument for some of the "good" ones, but I'll bet if their voting records were truly scrutinized they're just as bad as everyone else at some point.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Senator Coburn is a good one. Check out his lists he has made for several years of government waste.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Gians said:


> That's great, but... meanwhile...all politicians suck.


Not all. We are blessed to have Louie Gohmert representing us. Now if we could just clone him...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Not all. We are blessed to have Louie Gohmert representing us. Now if we could just clone him...


Ted Cruz For The Win!!!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> the old cuban guy nails it at around 7:40..............."you people don't know what freedom is......because you have never lost it"..........we are soon going to find out........


In 1959 the dictator Fidel Castro removed his own mother from her farm claiming that it belongs to the people, bank accounts close, my fathers friend in prison for listening to the Voice of America Free Radio, my neighbor taken to the firing squad and shot for having hunting rifles, he was a hunter. I was born there at my arrival here everybody on the plane kiss the tarmac
and my father then told(You are born again son),I will never forget, it's very sad to see Americans burning the Symbol under the name of freedom of speech, I attended many funeral services in which the casket was cover with the Symbol, blood pour in the name of Freedom, it deserves better.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Indeed. I'd like to put up an argument for some of the "good" ones, but I'll bet if their voting records were truly scrutinized they're just as bad as everyone else at some point.


Which tees up the question of why. The most likely answer is because their positions are popular. This too sets up a follow-up question, why are those positions popular? The most likely answer is because government is being used to enhance someone's interests, usually directing some benefit to them at less cost than what they would incur if they had to pay for the benefit themselves.

It's easier being an "honest" politician when you have no power to grant favors. We can even test this out. Check the boards for non-profit societies. Your local Little League, your local Opera Company or Ballet Company, your local Softball League, where everyone is elected and the stakes are small. These people can't really grant big favors to their friends and supporters and so it's quite easy to manage the affairs of these types of societies in honest and transparent ways. People are elected not because of the promises that they make regarding how they will distribute other people's money to benefit you, rather they're elected because of their willingness to work for you, their skill at a particular task and all that people really expect is that they manage the affairs efficiently and honestly. No one votes for the head of the Little League on the basis of him spending more money on Team A and taking the money out of the budget of Team B.

So the root problem here is the voters and the system, not the politicians.


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Ted Cruz For The Win!!!!


Ted Cruz is the Cruz Missile that Texas has sent to Washington to whoopass.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> government is being used to enhance someone's interests, usually directing some benefit to them at less cost than what they would incur if they had to pay for the benefit themselves.


And it is legal to do so, as well.

Thomas Jefferson is spinning in his grave.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Not all. We are blessed to have Louie Gohmert representing us. Now if we could just clone him...


Hmmm....Maybe we should clone George Washington and Thomas Jefferson. Surely we can still extract their DNA yet.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

John Adams once said, 

"Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other."

If he saw how immoral and evil America has become he'd throw up his hands in frustration and despair.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We have John McCain...er Obama....er McCain....um Obama. Dang, I get those two mixed up all the time.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"Why are people prepping?"

Because in the town of West, once everyone was evacuated after the explosion, the DHS rolled in and went through EVERY house and stole all the guns. NO $httt!! Even tried to remove an ENTIRE safe!

The owners of the homes are being let back in and are like WTF??? DHS tells them: "unless it is registered and you can prove it is REALLY yours, you are not getting it back".


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

LincTex said:


> "Why are people prepping?"
> 
> Because in the town of West, once everyone was evacuated after the explosion, the DHS rolled in and went through EVERY house and stole all the guns. NO $httt!! Even tried to remove an ENTIRE safe!
> 
> The owners of the homes are being let back in and are like WTF??? DHS tells them: "unless it is registered and you can prove it is REALLY yours, you are not getting it back".


Can you post a link to that news story?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

LincTex said:


> "Why are people prepping?"
> 
> Because in the town of West, once everyone was evacuated after the explosion, the DHS rolled in and went through EVERY house and stole all the guns. NO $httt!! Even tried to remove an ENTIRE safe!
> 
> The owners of the homes are being let back in and are like WTF??? DHS tells them: "unless it is registered and you can prove it is REALLY yours, you are not getting it back".


I know you are a good guy but that story can not possibly be true.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I know you are a good guy but that story can not possibly be true.


I have not been to the actual house, but this is info I got from a homeowner in West who went back to his house to survey the damage, only to find all his guns are missing. So he asked around and was directed to a DHS administrator of some capacity (I will have to ask for more info). He was told that unless it was registered or you have the serial number on record (as proof of ownership), you will not have your firearms returned to you. I can't post his name here without his permission. I really do not think he was making this up.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok been thinking al lot and this thread kind of fits in with what I have been thinking and I am not intentionaly Hijacking it and I think my comment fits in with the overall theme or question so here it is, feel free to flame or reject as you see fit:
Over the last few years and as I approach retirement age I have been adding more and more to my 401K account. I am fortunate enough to work for a company that matchs 100% for the first 6% but I am adding much more than that and as a 60 year old I am able to add ....well lets just say I am pretty much adding all I can afford right now......but the point is or the concer really is that with the recent events in Cypress and the current poletical situation its is pretty apparent that any funds that are not physically in my possession or hidden and known only to me and my family are really not mine. The Goberment can sieze any monies at any time they wish and what the heck could any of us do about it. If some poliectiican decideded that any of us had more than our "fair share" they could take it and there is nothing we could do.......so I am really tempted to start cutting back on my contribution back to the company matching amount and then put the amount I have been putting into the kitty in the matteress....or some other place.....of course then I loose the pre tax savings.....but then I at least have the money in hand, and I know the value is dropping like a politicians knees when they are being offered a bribe but having it in hand in silver or in goods sure is tempting.....honestly I never thought I would be having to think about things like this at this time of life.... thoughts? Comments? Laughs?  Think I am ready for the funny farm?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> so I am really tempted to start cutting back on my contribution back to the company matching amount and then put the amount I have been putting into the kitty in the matteress


That sounds like a very good plan. Or put it into tangible goods(guns, ammo, gold, silver, food).

Linc- I am very much a doubting Thomas on this.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

rawhide2971 said:


> I never thought I would be having to think about things like this at this time of life....


Many feel the same way. I have read part of Peter Schiff's book and it makes a lot of sense. I can't see why we won't experience a crash sometime soon.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Linc- I am very much a doubting Thomas on this.


He has been really busy but I will call him on the phone soon. 
I am not sure when I can make the trip again. I'll do some more asking of other folks in the area and see if it's on the up-and-up.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> He has been really busy but I will call him on the phone soon.
> I am not sure when I can make the trip again. I'll do some more asking of other folks in the area and see if it's on the up-and-up.


I appreciate that - I'd like to know more about this situation, too.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

somethinh like that you got to back up, not saying your wrong as your just going by what you were told, but we need more. So I strted reading the Ashes series. And man its like it could be happening today. That's what Scares me about this story.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rawhide....I know how you feel. My wife has a 401K but has enough "normalcy bias" that she wants to keep it there to avoid a big penalty whereas I would like her to retire, which I hope happens well before a "collapse," so no penalty. I would think a local credit union would be a safer place to "store" it after cashing it out, that is, that which isn't spent on prepping needs..


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

Rawhide, over here we don't even have 401Ks. A slice is being taken out of my salary every month whether I like it or not. I would sort of want to do my own "investments" as I don't trust our government as much as my fellow citizens do. 

But if I had your system I would not want to use a 401K. Has studies been made if it is more profitable to safely place that money yourself? If you want to take money out you have to pay big fees? Can the government dip into your saved funds?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

CoffeeTastic said:


> Rawhide, over here we don't even have 401Ks. A slice is being taken out of my salary every month whether I like it or not. I would sort of want to do my own "investments" as I don't trust our government as much as my fellow citizens do.
> 
> But if I had your system I would not want to use a 401K. Has studies been made if it is more profitable to safely place that money yourself? If you want to take money out you have to pay big fees? Can the government dip into your saved funds?


Generally speaking it is less profitable to put money away yourself (ie Not in the bank) because many companies do a match or contribute to the 401k and you do collect some interest. But in the upside you know where your money is and it's safe if you keep it under your mattress. Yes there are usually fees of some kind for early access depending on the policy of the company. And theoretically no your money is safe in the 401k and only you or your beneficiary can access it. But that's only theoretically.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I not sure if this fits here but here goes.Several years ago I got a notice from the IRS that I owed 3500.00 because of some error in my taxes.I happen to have 3700.00 in my savings ,so I ask the regular questions and sent copies of what records I had still not enough info..To make a LONG story short I said these items were accepted the 2 years before and after the year you say I owe(and yes I have a great firm doing my taxes)so I ask for a hearing,which I was granted.Since I'm overseas a lot I waited until I got home to see when the hearing was...It was about 2 months away and ...you guess it..the IRS had already taken the money from my savings without and notice to me then cancelled the hearing...Never got my money back sooooo.No extra money anywhere now or ever again.I invest in my mini farm,house or anything else I may or may not need as those Bas%@#ds will Not catch me again!!!!!!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Gee gabbyj310, you almost sound bitter


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

gabbyj310 said:


> you guessed it..the IRS had already taken the money from my savings without any notice to me !!!!!!


I was watching "weird weekend" with Louis Theroux, and he was interviewing a survivalist guy in Idaho that has had the IRS steal his DAUGHTER'S savings account (she was pretty young). Very bad place this country is in.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

hiiwall,yep I am bitter and a LOT smarter...All my money now is accesable by ME and not the IRS..I invest in "things" I need around the property,most people don't know the IRS can even open a saftey deposit box and take the contents.I often wondered what has happen to the American way??The greed from our goverenment is out of control and the more money the big wigs have the more they want.Our life style they would think we are nuts.But when the SHTF all their money will be just paper and we will survive..And do it well!!!


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I guess you could invest it all in greenhouses, gardens, solar panels, geothermal energy, wind power and livestock and be completely independent. But there would still be the need for money for (property) taxes and health care (although it is "free" over here).


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

scoured the internet for the story ya'll brought up linctex............have found absoloutly nothing to back up yer freinds claim.....what say he?..............i have chatted with several of my contacts in texas and they know nothing of this.........


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

IMHO 401K's are a joke too. You get to put money in tax free but when you try to get it out they punish you with insane tax rates. My mom invested for years before she retired. Instead of paying taxes on her money as she earned (at around 9% tax rate) it was left to "grow" and now when she needs it the tax rate is 20%. Smoking lousy deal if you ask me. Better to pay tax on the small amount and after it "grows" its all yours.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

CoffeeTastic said:


> I guess you could invest it all in greenhouses, gardens, solar panels, geothermal energy, wind power and livestock and be completely independent. But there would still be the need for money for (property) taxes and health care (although it is "free" over here).


Hummm where do you live where there are no property taxes and free health care....Time to move....


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

In scandinavia, sadly we do have property taxes and even a stupid car tax which supposedly goes to road infrastructure and maintenance.

The health care is practically free though, so that is something. People complain about long wait times but usually this is 1-3 hours. I was in for minor surgery a while back with one night at the hospital. It wasn't completely free, I think it cost me 15 bucks or so.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> scoured the internet for the story ya'll brought up linctex............have found absoloutly nothing to back up yer freinds claim.....what say he?


Only a small update: Been too busy over week/weekend to call the one friend but had another call me and chat, he says the only gun he owns he actually had on him (CHL holder) but he had several older swords that are missing from his home and no one knows where they went. The area was secure enough that he doesn't believe looters were likely.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

CoffeeTastic said:


> In scandinavia, sadly we do have property taxes and even a stupid car tax which supposedly goes to road infrastructure and maintenance.
> 
> The health care is practically free though, so that is something. People complain about long wait times but usually this is 1-3 hours. I was in for minor surgery a while back with one night at the hospital. It wasn't completely free, I think it cost me 15 bucks or so.


Yeah, we are being bombarded with propaganda that universal healthcare is evil. The U.S. spends about over 15% of its GDP on healthcare while the Scandinavian countries between 8 and 9%.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Yeah, we are being bombarded with propaganda that universal healthcare is evil. The U.S. spends about over 15% of its GDP on healthcare while the Scandinavian countries between 8 and 9%


.

Heath care is a very complicated issue with no easy answers. Like so many of the problems in the USA, our Congressmen(thru the years) have made almost everything incredibly complicated due to all the "favors" they do for special interest groups or to favor their particular state or county. That is why a simple bill is always hundreds of pages long.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Congress was able to settle the issue for themselves and other high ranking members of the government.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Like so many of the problems in the USA, our Congressmen(thru the years) have made almost everything incredibly complicated due to all the "favors" they do for special interest groups or to favor their particular state or county.


The South Carolina House approved a bill that Criminalizes Enforcement Of 'Obamacare'

http://charlotte.cbslocal.com/2013/...-bill-criminalizing-enforcement-of-obamacare/


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I too have not found anything about DHS taking guns. My guess is some one who knew about the swords got them.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a feeling your government was spending more on healthcare than ours. We also have private doctors and clinics if you want to use those but there really aren't much difference between the "free" ones and the private ones. Sometimes the same doctors work for both.

There should be an option to use whatever you prefer. Are you going to be forced to use obamacare? All your private clinics will close down?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> There should be an option to use whatever you prefer. Are you going to be forced to use obamacare? All your private clinics will close down?


Nothing is going to close-down. We will not be forced to do anything except pay taxes.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Everyone in the U.S. is receiving healthcare in the U.S., even the illegals. Everyone will continue to receive healthcare. About 60% of the healthcare is already paid for by the government (Medicare, Medicaid, healthcare to the military, government workers, members of congress, military retirees, etc). Most of what we hear for the likes of Dick Morris (the guy who had a hooker on the other line while he was talking to the president) is a load of crap.


----------

